# Sunday 5/6



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Plans have changed again. I will be out in NML with rcmay around 7 am. Were going to launch from RB and do the 11:15 regata to JBs as usual. Anyone else going to be out?


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

It appears that Jason and I will be out early. I'll prolly skip on JB's...I have a cookout to go to.

Tony


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

I may be out there early. Have a family gathering/cookout in the afternoon in Lake Mary.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Hope yall catch em up. Post some pictures for me.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm probably gonna be out by myself........unless someone else wants to go or has an open seat.....


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I will admit that I am not the best fisherman. Especially in the lagoon. It looks like high tide is around 6 am. I am going to be on the water around 7 AM. I could use a little help with a strategy to find fish and maybe catch a few. Anyone want to throw me a bone?


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

I mentioned oysters to Sophie, so she's goin with me in the am.... We'll be there at daylight, and at JB's


----------

